# No Invitation while people with similar score and occupation got invite.



## untitledname

Hi there,

Posting on behalf of my uncle, very confused and stressed, all insight will be appreciated.

He applied for 190 in Dec 2021. Scoring 95. His friend submitted their EOI a week later, with the same profile, the only difference is Age (32 vs 26). Same score, same occupation. The invitation round was for 100 but many people with lower scores got an invite as well (such as aforementioned friend). Now we are worried about why is it that the friend who applied later got an invite whereas my uncle didn't.

Has anyone had any such experience or any insights? I would love to hear from you all. Thank you.


----------

